# another Bear post. Troll 101



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL yes yes i am back again ... well i never really left folks i wish that everyone would realize this ... the mods dont always interact and sometimes we try to keep things behind the sceens with a PM or two .... occasionally we will remind folks to report a trashy post or a suspected troll ..... but sometimes....... oh just sometimes members forget and start making rude replies back to the trouble maker.... sometimes they miss the obvious little hints that one is really trying to make you respond... sometimes a person is just too weak and lets this mystical troll take over and have power.....

so i will take this time to have a little Troll 101 class.... there will be explanations.....the occasional picture to assist in your learning pleasure and the most important part is - I want member participation!!! Yes folks, YOU will help ME teach the class ... here are the rules:

1. you must give an example and explanation of troll like behavior
2. you must give at least 1 example of how NOT to handle the troll
3. you must give 2 correct methods to handle the troll
4 you may NOT AT ANY TIME use a real member as an example (NO NAMES) you may always call your troll Baby Bear (aww my child LOL) 
5. you must make this fun and not a hate thread...

so class in a little bit i will post more on this topic. until then feel free to explore old threads and get ideas.... look at some of my other "Troll School" threads... 

oh and one other thing.... do not bring up recent trolls who are no longer with our wonderful site.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok class here is segment #1 

Babby Bear writes: hey i wanna know what goes good with my fish? bar-b-q or just salt and peper?

now the usual responce is something like this 
person x: oh thats awful you are a troll
personxx: hey stop being mean you make me sick
personxxx: i wish i could ban you....

etc etc etc..
thats all wrong the best way to handle this is 
think to yourself...









then hit the very handy report button on the left side of the post

now the moderating team can go in and ban the person with out all the need to remove your hard thought provoking posts.....

also lets be honest if a cat is out side and you feed it it returns every day... same for trolls....


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

1. i think mah beta iz preggerz so i put her in wit da male, they both vt from my petsmart an now the males fins is all gone cuz the mommy tryd to eat him so i think i'm gonna feed him to mah oscar cuz it would be funny to post to you tube

2. WHAT???????????????? *goes into diatribe about proper conditioning and asks what food was prepared for the fry*

3. Don't post anything and click the nifty button indicated in the attached photo

OR PM a mod or two


(Then while the mods aren't looking feed the troll just a little so you have something fun to read while at work :twisted


----------



## Waylander (Mar 27, 2011)

Baby bear: Will youz join Mah betta fight clubz???
Me: (reportz da troller! ) 
Me again: (Thwackz za troll with a soap filled sock)


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Baby bear: My friend the 'breeder' says I can keep 3 bettas in a quart jar with a monthly pellet and a water change once a year.
Inappropriate response: OH MY GOD! GET THOSE BETTAS OUT OF THAT JAR! YOU ARE BEING CRUEL!!!!!!!! 
Correct way #1: Say nothing. Nothing! Nothing! and report!
Correct way#2: Sometimes you can hijack the thread for your own fun? That's what I would do but Bear might give me a ruler whack for that. Something like, I like pizza! Who likes pizza!? 

Resist this urge...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

vaygirl said:


> Baby bear: My friend the 'breeder' says I can keep 3 bettas in a quart jar with a monthly pellet and a water change once a year.
> Inappropriate response: OH MY GOD! GET THOSE BETTAS OUT OF THAT JAR! YOU ARE BEING CRUEL!!!!!!!!
> Correct way #1: Say nothing. Nothing! Nothing! and report!
> Correct way#2: Sometimes you can hijack the thread for your own fun? That's what I would do but Bear might give me a ruler whack for that. Something like, I like pizza! Who likes pizza!?
> ...


ok so here we have a good example of what has happened recently here and you make a good point... once some info is offered and the person is obviously not taking good advice or are really making post just to get a rise out of you yeah report it and go off topic is IMHO a good way to avoid feeding and thy often leave on there own (as seen in the example this came from)


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

hehehe... I'm guilty of feeding trolls

anywho BabyBear example: My betta fish bit its tail and looked ugly so I let my cat eat it.... Now I want another betta in my 1/2 gallon tank, which one is better? *posts two pictures of beautiful aquabid fish*

typical response1 : You horrible person! D:< How dare you do that?! Do you call yourself a human?
Typical response 2: That was horrible, and you really need to know more about bettas. They require a heater and a minimum of 2 gallon tanks *insert more betta care basics*

Best response: PM a mod, or click the alert button that looks like this [!] .... or just ignore the thread completely~

BearWithFish, I love that cat picture!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh mah goodness I never saw that button on the left side of the post. LOL I PM'd a mod manually to report someone once. Silly me. xD I had thought that if there _WAS_ one, it would be on the right side XD


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

+1 to bettafish15 i couldnt see the report button hehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Baby Bear: I have my male and female bettas in a 2 gallon bowl. The female is on the bottom not moving and she has horizontal stripes so I know she's ready to breed.Why won't my male build a bubblenest and why is my female on the bottom? The petstore dude said they could live together. "
Bad response: "What are you, STUPID??? Any moron knows that males and females can't live together! Only a dumb (you know what) would keep their bettas in a 2 gallon bowl with no heater!! Bettas are tropical fish and NEED a temperature of 78-82 degrees! Do some more research before getting a betta!!!"
Proper response: Males and females shouldn't be housed together except for breeding purposes only. The male is probably harrassing the female and she's probably stressed. Horizontal stripes mean that your female is stressed. I would suggest that you separate them and give them each their own home.I'm sure they would be much happier. Good luck with your fish! "


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm a bit guilty of feeding trolls... now I've been stopping though ^.^

babybear: How come wen i put my male and female in a bowl they didnt breed? They was in ther for days but for some reason the female died. I think ill try some mores.

Bad response: What is wrong with you? DON'T even OWN bettas if you're dumb enough to actually try that! If you actually thought that would work than you must be a REAL idiot... I sense we have a troll.

Good response... report (=


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Baby bear: I upgraded my betta's .25 bowl to a toilet bowl

Bad response: at least it was bigger than your last one

Good response: weeee-port


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Baby-Bear: My sister likes putting glitter in with her betta. Strangly enough it died. Either way I'm trying it with my betta.

My response: Poor thing. The glitter probably hurt his gills since it's metal. Please don't do it to yours. Think about how much it would hurt YOU.

Probably should: Report.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Arashi Takamine said:


> Baby-Bear: My sister likes putting glitter in with her betta. Strangly enough it died. Either way I'm trying it with my betta.
> 
> My response: Poor thing. The glitter probably hurt his gills since it's metal. Please don't do it to yours. Think about how much it would hurt YOU.
> 
> Probably should: Report.


this is an interesting post... i am glad you attempted some helpful resonce as it may very well be a younger person who really has no idea.... again god to report even after the good advice so that a mod or two can join in nad offer help also and this way we can keep an eye on how the thread develops... if it gets trollish we are already part of it and can squash it fast...... 


nice job every one.....


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

bearwithfish said:


> this is an interesting post... i am glad you attempted some helpful resonce as it may very well be a younger person who really has no idea.... again god to report even after the good advice so that a mod or two can join in nad offer help also and this way we can keep an eye on how the thread develops... if it gets trollish we are already part of it and can squash it fast......
> 
> 
> nice job every one.....


 Thanks. To be honest I remembered the glitter thing from a post I read on DeviantART when someone's betta had glitter put in his tank and the poor thing abandoned ship.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

In other words it kicked the bucket?


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Kicked the bucket. *Shakes head*


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

see thias is what i mean you guys are great!! you started to do a total derail with out even trying.... now if youcould apply that skill to a troll and combine it with hitting that little report button i would bet that 97% of the tension that has been here lately would go away just as fast as the troll would LOL>......


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah this needs to be read again so please go back over this thread and enjoy....


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm slightly confused... WHY are we reporting when people just don't know better? Its ok to say the person shouldn't do things like put glitter in a tank, isn't it? I mean, if it's OBVIOUS the person is yanking our chain...I'd report, but if its just ignorance I don't see the point...


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

the point of the report for those thread that MAY be ignorance is so that the mods can watch a bit more closely and if it is a troll respond accordingly... and if its not a troll keep various people who "THINK" they are mods from becoming rude and insulting by taking care of those interactions as well.... as of late it would appear that a great many of our younger members have taken to the idea of trying to "junior Moding" and well to be honest not only does it discredit themselves it kinds puts the moderating team in an awkward stance .....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

And if it IS something posted in ignorance, a moderator can help answer the question. I've read posts where I thought something was wrong and I've gotten other mods to respond.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

You speak of all this tension...? Donde? I'm on a lot, and I haven't noticed it ANYWHERE. Am I just out of this loop?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

@carzz... Yeah... If you weren't on earlier you missed a lot. lol


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol....yeah....I didn't miss it  I avoided that like the plague!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's best to avoid it and not get involved. When you do get involved you get attacked.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

bearwithfish said:


> as of late it would appear that a great many of our younger members have taken to the idea of trying to "junior Moding" and well to be honest not only does it discredit themselves it kinds puts the moderating team in an awkward stance .....


I wanted to ask for your clarification on "junior modding." What do you mean by that, so I can avoid it if I do "mod" a bit as to avoid any problems with you guys.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

acting as the authority, telling people you are going to get them banned, etc....

it is always ok to quote the rules in a way that is helpful but not like you are threatening some one....

name calling and saying things like "you are a troll" does not help anything.. if the person has a communication issue they may seem trollish t first but this is not always the case

basically attempting to do a Mods job with out the authority to do so as determined by the administrator of this site..


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

so anotherwords you want us to assume a person is a troll and report asap so the mods can watch the thread? That seems like a lotta work for the mods especially if the person is not a troll and just got bad advise elsewhere. Personally if I find a weird question being ask I watch it for a couple post to see if it is a legit question or not. However I havent seen troll activity in a long time so I guess you guys are doing a good job!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I think that "jr mod" thing is directed at me, as much of that post, lol. :roll:

Lawl.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

k im bringing it back:

cant we all just get along? lol


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

We..............well atleast I think I should play a role in keeping bettafish.com nice and clean of trolls,helping people out ect. it would be fun.


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

wouldn't the "jr mod" thing also be called backseat modding?


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

TheCrysCat said:


> wouldn't the "jr mod" thing also be called backseat modding?


yep same thing .. just a a new word LOL.....


----------

